# Is 500mb Enough for iPhone? How much are you guys using?



## doubles87

So currently my plan is the my10 Student Plan which looks like this

my10
100 Daytime
500 Incoming
CID
VM
Who Called
125 Text (On Top of 10)
$10 Credit
$ 5 Credit 
= $32

Dont know how i got the $5 credit, i think its the student thing, but is it possible that rogers removes it if i change my plan? 

So i was thinking of now getting Data for my iPhone just becuase it can turn out to be cheap, i like the price I'm paying, data to me is more a novelty than a need so i don't think i should just switch my essentials and pay $10 more a month (also cause i don't work that often).

So i was thinkning of switching to that $20 500MB Value Pack and carry over my credits so then it would then cost me $33 as a total combinging it with the EPP Plan.

Do you guys think its worth the switch as well is 500mb enough? What are you guys using per month.


----------



## MomentsofSanity

I would worry less about what others are using and more so about what it is you are thinking you want data for to begin with. If you just want it for surfing, emails etc... while out and about then 500MB will be fine. If you are wanting to use streaming audio like LastFM etc... then the 500MB might not be enough depending on how much time a month you plan on streaming.

I personally am around the 400MB range but I have done very little streaming.


----------



## kevleviathan

Can you tell me more about the 500MB for $20? I've never heard of this and I'd definitely be interested. I also have student My10.


----------



## doubles87

$20 500mb I heard about is the new Data Value Pack from Rogers. 

Its like

Caller ID
VM
10 000 Text Messages
500mb of data.

Its actually 30 - 10 Credit from what i hear, but no one has confirmed it 100% if you get the credit.


----------



## doubles87

MomentsofSanity said:


> I would worry less about what others are using and more so about what it is you are thinking you want data for to begin with. If you just want it for surfing, emails etc... while out and about then 500MB will be fine. If you are wanting to use streaming audio like LastFM etc... then the 500MB might not be enough depending on how much time a month you plan on streaming.
> 
> I personally am around the 400MB range but I have done very little streaming.


Yeah i plan on mainly just browsing here and there a bit, maybe using maps and whatnot (the novelty's for the first lil while till they get old) but no streaming at all really, the ocasional youtube video thats popular maybe but thats all. I guess i should be ok now its just deciding if i wanna give up my unlimited talk to 10 people.


----------



## Adrian.

I'm also interested. I pay the $11/m value pack that gives me caller id, voicemail and 125 texts. I always go over my texts so that would be a great deal.

500mb would suit my needs wonderfully as well!


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## kevleviathan

This is interesting, I'll call them tomorrow.... would this mean re-upping the 3 years?

That would put me at $25 my10 + $30 value pack - $5 student discount on value pack + $7 SAF = $57 + tax!!! Wow that would be a major savings.

EDIT I called them now, they switched me over, let me keep my My10 + $30 data value pack BUT he couldn't keep my $5 student discount. So I'm paying $25 voice + $30 data + vvm + sms + SAF, comes out to $62 + tax. Better, but not great. I'll call them again tomorrow to see if I can get that discount back.

Also what is the $10 discount you were talking about?


----------



## Adrian.

kevleviathan said:


> This is interesting, I'll call them tomorrow.... would this mean re-upping the 3 years?
> 
> That would put me at $25 my10 + $30 value pack - $5 student discount on value pack + $7 SAF = $57 + tax!!! Wow that would be a major savings.
> 
> EDIT I called them now, they switched me over, let me keep my My10 + $30 data value pack BUT he couldn't keep my $5 student discount. So I'm paying $25 voice + $30 data + vvm + sms + SAF, comes out to $62 + tax. Better, but not great. I'll call them again tomorrow to see if I can get that discount back.
> 
> Also what is the $10 discount you were talking about?


If there exists a $10 discount I will that forsure! 9 bucks more for all that!


----------



## doubles87

10 dollar discount is supposedly the data value pack credit, that sucks you cant keep your 5 dollar student discount, doesnt seem right. Cuase it is data you do have to commit to 3 years on data.


----------



## kevleviathan

Also somehow I ended up with regular voicemail instead of visual voicemail... I'll mention that too when I call. I might try retentions to try to get the $5 back.


----------



## Adrian.

doubles87 said:


> 10 dollar discount is supposedly the data value pack credit, that sucks you cant keep your 5 dollar student discount, doesnt seem right. Cuase it is data you do have to commit to 3 years on data.


The data value pack credit is the 500mb +sms + C. id + vvm ...correct?

so 30-10=20


----------



## kevleviathan

I asked the guy about it and he said there's no $10 credit...


----------



## Adrian.

That sucks...I don't want to ay $30...


----------



## doubles87

Neither do i, im gonna cal them within a couple days and inquire about it, its been hit or miss so i say try once or twice more.


----------



## kevleviathan

I got my $5 student discount on value pack back, so I'm $25 my10 + $25 vvm/500mb data.


----------



## Sniper4u

I use about 800mbs a month regularly.
I don't do any streaming but I do use maps alot.
IM is always on.
Never hook to wifi because I'm already paying for this data package so why would I want to use up my home internet allotment for a little extra speed.
The only other thing I do is surf.
There is one guy who reported using his entire 6g limit in a month by streaming music.


----------



## Adrian.

Sniper4u said:


> I use about 800mbs a month regularly.
> I don't do any streaming but I do use maps alot.
> IM is always on.
> Never hook to wifi because I'm already paying for this data package so why would I want to use up my home internet allotment for a little extra speed.
> The only other thing I do is surf.
> There is one guy who reported using his entire 6g limit in a month by streaming music.


I will need to upgrade to the 2500 texts plan which costs $15. I am currently paying $11. If I could pay $5 more for all that +500 MB....I would have the cheapest data plan ever.

I wouldn't really use data all that much anyways. I am content with $5 for 500mb


----------



## Adrian.

doubles87 said:


> Neither do i, im gonna cal them within a couple days and inquire about it, its been hit or miss so i say try once or twice more.



So you have gotten them to offer a $10 discount on that? 

If you do get someone who will offer you it could you ask them for some sort of package or discount number perhaps? I am very interested in this.


----------



## doubles87

Sniper4u said:


> I use about 800mbs a month regularly.
> I don't do any streaming but I do use maps alot.
> IM is always on.
> Never hook to wifi because I'm already paying for this data package so why would I want to use up my home internet allotment for a little extra speed.
> The only other thing I do is surf.
> There is one guy who reported using his entire 6g limit in a month by streaming music.


Your phone must die quick, no? 

Also @kevlev, they only gave you your 5 bucks back, thats weak. Its like your still paying 30 then cause you still had that discount, that sucks then. I've still yet to call, probably today. Im only gonna add it if its 20.


----------



## Adrian.

doubles87 said:


> Your phone must die quick, no?
> 
> Also @kevlev, they only gave you your 5 bucks back, thats weak. Its like your still paying 30 then cause you still had that discount, that sucks then. I've still yet to call, probably today. Im only gonna add it if its 20.


Does it require a 3 year contract?


----------



## Sniper4u

doubles87 said:


> Your phone must die quick, no?
> 
> Also @kevlev, they only gave you your 5 bucks back, thats weak. Its like your still paying 30 then cause you still had that discount, that sucks then. I've still yet to call, probably today. Im only gonna add it if its 20.


Yes I can go through the battery pretty quickly.
I also am getting a battery extender. 
It's on the thread named "New 3G IPhone Battery Extender Case".
I can go all day without charging but then I have to use it mostly just as a phone and IMing.


----------



## Mississauga

Sniper4u said:


> There is one guy who reported using his entire 6g limit in a month by streaming music.


His iPhone must be the only "computer" he owns!


----------



## Sniper4u

Mississauga said:


> His iPhone must be the only "computer" he owns!


LOL. Dude don't you see the name. From COD4.
I have a bbq system including 3gz C2D 4gs pc 8500 with a pair of 8800 gt superclocked just to name a few things.
I'm still roflmao.
The other guy said he just listens to music all day at work by streaming FM.


----------



## kevleviathan

doubles87 said:


> Your phone must die quick, no?
> 
> Also @kevlev, they only gave you your 5 bucks back, thats weak. Its like your still paying 30 then cause you still had that discount, that sucks then. I've still yet to call, probably today. Im only gonna add it if its 20.


I'm saving $16/month on my bill so... that's what I'm happy about.


----------



## doubles87

Sniper4u said:


> Yes I can go through the battery pretty quickly.
> I also am getting a battery extender.
> It's on the thread named "New 3G IPhone Battery Extender Case".
> I can go all day without charging but then I have to use it mostly just as a phone and IMing.


The battery extender is way to ugly for me to get. Plus i don't wanna spend another 100. Its not that horrible of a battery considering what we expect our phone to do. Game, websurf, download, video, music, and talk. Now can we really expect more than 6-8 hrs a day of doing that. How long does a laptop last, you kno wat i mean.


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## kevleviathan

call.


----------



## koreancabbage

call it in to Rogers CSR @ 18887643771

next, press numbers or say what you need to talk about like "data plan", "yes"

they will take u to a CSR

i think this is what i said: _"here to inquire about a certain data plan pertaining to $30 with 500 MB of data, 10,000 text msgs, voicemail, who called and CID"

"I have a couple of friends and people i know who has received a $10 credit for this value pack and i was wondering if i was legible for it. So the $30 plan would become $20 after the $10 credit."
_

well then, the CSR proceeded on checking the available plans and such. He found one with 10000 TxMsgs, 10000 MMS, CID, enhanced VM, who-called but no 500MB data, but there was a $10 credit for that plan (it was a Blackberry plan)

after 1-2 more plans that he found, he found what i wanted:
500MB of data
10,000 text msgs
CID
Who Called
Visual voicemail (this thing is awesome, you can click on the name of who left the msg on the phone and listen to the msg(s) in any order and u can delete the voicemail if you don't want to listen to it. pretty intuitive and the way voicemail should be)

all for $30 with no indication of a $10 credit anywhere...

he then proceeded to give me a $10 credit because he had no idea what was going on and the plans that were similar had a $10 credit to it. so he put in the $10 credit and i was happy =)

(ALSO, tell them to UNBLOCK data, it helps rofl)

waited like 30 minutes with my phone off for the service to start working

so my $25 Retention plan + $20 (including the $10 credit) Value pack is what i have now since Saturday (and data is so nice to have, especially when you have to catch up on stocks and sport scores! but the battery life drains much faster when you're doing a lot of that and playing games on the iPhone) good thing the battery charger is nice and small.


----------



## Adrian.

Nice! That is exactly what I am going to do tomorrow. Do you have to sign a three year contract for that? I just signed one for the phone itself. Will this mean that I must restart the 3 year?


----------



## doubles87

nice work!, i still havent called. IM soooo lazy to call them cause they can be hassle sometimes or very uninformed as they were with u, i shall soon though, i want this.


----------



## kevleviathan

No, you don't need to restart your contract. My rep also waived the $100ECF since the "data price" was the same ($30 package).

My rep said the plan was DEFINITELY not eligible for the $10 discount, he had a specific note stating that.


----------



## koreancabbage

yea its a 3 year deal, it started the day i asked for it (this past saturday) and ends exactly 3 years from them. my plan now: 25voice+20value pack

i don't remember paying this much since i first started out with Rogers my plan was like $35 + 10 value pack and i'm pretty sure it wasn't even half as good as today's plan ROFL


----------



## Sniper4u

doubles87 said:


> The battery extender is way to ugly for me to get. Plus i don't wanna spend another 100. Its not that horrible of a battery considering what we expect our phone to do. Game, websurf, download, video, music, and talk. Now can we really expect more than 6-8 hrs a day of doing that. How long does a laptop last, you kno wat i mean.


Too ugly. You must be talking about a different extender.
This one is brand new.
Power Slider for iPhone 3G : Incase Product.
They were on sale last Friday for $75.


----------



## koreancabbage

Sniper4u said:


> Too ugly. You must be talking about a different extender.
> This one is brand new.
> Power Slider for iPhone 3G : Incase Product.
> They were on sale last Friday for $75.


is this thing thick? cuz it makes the phone look really big.


----------



## Adrian.

koreancabbage said:


> is this thing thick? cuz it makes the phone look really big.


Agreed. Talk to people more for entertainment and use your phone less...


----------



## Sniper4u

koreancabbage said:


> is this thing thick? cuz it makes the phone look really big.


I'm waiting for mine to arrive. It's been shipped already but not here yet.
When it is there will be a review thread on it.
From the front it's just a touch longer on the bottom.


----------



## koreancabbage

Sniper4u said:


> I'm waiting for mine to arrive. It's been shipped already but not here yet.
> When it is there will be a review thread on it.
> From the front it's just a touch longer on the bottom.


if it doesn't add to the bulk as much (the worst i will go is the thickness of a regular incase hard shell case) then i would be interested in getting one. if i was able to double the battery life of any phone, without increasing the thickness of the phone as much, then i would certainly buy this. It looks like it will add more bang for the iphone.


----------



## Sniper4u

koreancabbage said:


> if it doesn't add to the bulk as much (the worst i will go is the thickness of a regular incase hard shell case) then i would be interested in getting one. if i was able to double the battery life of any phone, without increasing the thickness of the phone as much, then i would certainly buy this. It looks like it will add more bang for the iphone.


You can find out about it, when I get it, at this thread.
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/71492-new-battery-extender-3g-iphone-case.html.


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## Adrian.

spiffychristian said:


> just cancelled my 6gb data plan.
> 
> i now have that new 20 a month package and a 20 voice plan... 40 a month for all those awesome deals.



What did you say to them to get it?


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## hostchecker

It seems low to me really...


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## kevleviathan

Arg. I them to try to get the full $10..... the woman said that the $10 was for PREVIOUS packs and definitely NOT this one, AND she said my $5 student discount isn't even being applied! Time to call retentions tomorrow....


----------



## Adrian.

I just phoned them and she said no dice about the $10 dollar credit. I am phoning retentions right now I suppose. I am going to get that damn thing.


----------



## Adrian.

I phoned retentions and the guy said he couldn't do anything. I really want that package for $20 bucks.

The guy said that because my plan has only be active since september and he can't really do anything in retentions. Plus the guy was a dick.

I think I am going to phone back in a little while and say "Look guys if you can't offer me this service than I would like to cancel my plan" - "I have several friends who have gotten this service with a $10 credit and I feel like I am getting ripped off for this" - "Telus offered me this sort of stuff all the time - they had WAY better customer service so I think I might take my business elsewhere"

I think that will get me my $10 credit. Now I am on a goddamn mission to get that credit..MUahahahahahahah


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

About 3 weeks ago I got into the $45 smart phone plan. 
-200 day minutes
-Early Eve @ 5pm
-Free Weekends.
-500MB

To get out of my 6G plan I was told I would to pay the $100ECF; although it has not yet shown up on a bill. With the $ I will save on 2 months billing, I paid the ECF.

Are you guys having to pay the ECF?


----------



## Adrian.

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> About 3 weeks ago I got into the $45 smart phone plan.
> -200 day minutes
> -Early Eve @ 5pm
> -Free Weekends.
> -500MB
> 
> To get out of my 6G plan I was told I would to pay the $100ECF; although it has not yet shown up on a bill. With the $ I will save on 2 months billing, I paid the ECF.
> 
> Are you guys having to pay the ECF?


I have no data so I am good. I can't believe they won't give take my money haha!:lmao:


----------



## Sniper4u

When Rogers offered the 3G IPhone plan, the ecf did not apply to the data portion of the plans.
You only have an ecf if you cancel your whole service.
It was written in the ads.


----------



## kevleviathan

Wrong, $100 max ECF on data.

No I didn't have to pay the ECF since I was going from a $30 data plan to a $30 data value pack, my rep waived it (my original rep was a really cool guy).


----------



## Adrian.

so I just added the $30 plan to a $17.50 epp plan so it now $45.50 + tax so I am happy.

They said that the $10 credit was a mistake and there is now an alert for all additions of that package on the computer to not repeat the mistake. I guess I did it too late


----------



## Sniper4u

kevleviathan said:


> Wrong, $100 max ECF on data.
> 
> No I didn't have to pay the ECF since I was going from a $30 data plan to a $30 data value pack, my rep waived it (my original rep was a really cool guy).


Sorry to tell but you are wrong.
I have one of the original Fido rate plans IPhone 3G in my hands. It states the following.
"Data Early Cancellation Fee."
"The Data Early Cancellation Fee more fully described in your Fido Service Agreement does not apply to the IPhone plans."


----------



## Sniper4u

I trust Rogers/Fido never.
I grabbed one of the pamphlet to make sure I had a hard copy. They are always willing to lie to you later unless you have hard proof in your hands.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Sniper4u said:


> Sorry to tell but you are wrong.
> I have one of the original Fido rate plans IPhone 3G in my hands. It states the following.
> "Data Early Cancellation Fee."
> "The Data Early Cancellation Fee more fully described in your Fido Service Agreement does not apply to the IPhone plans."


I am with Rogers, and there is a $100 cancellation fee for data plans. Here is the snippet from my invoice.

"Additional Data Early Cancellation Fee:
In connection with your wireless data service, a Data Early Cancellation Fee (DECF) also applies if, for any reason, your service is terminated prior to the end of your plan's
commitment term (Data Term). The DECF is the greater of (i) $25 or (ii) $5 per month remaining in the Data Term, to a maximum of $100 (plus applicable taxes), and applies
in addition to the ECF for termination of your service agreement. If you subscribe to a plan combining both voice and data services, both the ECF and DECF apply."


----------



## Sniper4u

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I am with Rogers, and there is a $100 cancellation fee for data plans. Here is the snippet from my invoice.
> 
> "Additional Data Early Cancellation Fee:
> In connection with your wireless data service, a Data Early Cancellation Fee (DECF) also applies if, for any reason, your service is terminated prior to the end of your plan's
> commitment term (Data Term). The DECF is the greater of (i) $25 or (ii) $5 per month remaining in the Data Term, to a maximum of $100 (plus applicable taxes), and applies
> in addition to the ECF for termination of your service agreement. If you subscribe to a plan combining both voice and data services, both the ECF and DECF apply."


I understand that the general rule is for an ecf for data.
The plan specifically states that it does not apply to IPhones. 
I can only show you that it does not apply in this case.
Also these rules are from Fido and I did not get a copy of the Rogers rules pertaining to the sale of the IPhone.
If someone picked up a copy of the Rogers pamphlet then all they have to do is read the back page. It should be the same. Under Data Early Cancellation Fee.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

I just talked to Fido about their plans as I was on the $20 ECP plan + $30 6Gig Data + $15 iPhone Value Pack + SAF + $5 Extended Network + Tax which was $88 a month. They claim they don't have the $30 data value plan like Rogers but after looking at what they now offer the $60 iPhone plan basically gave me the same as what I had but less data and a much lower price as SAF and extended network are now included for free. I asked about the $100 fee for canceling data and was told it no longer applies to Fido.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Sniper4u said:


> The plan specifically states that it does not apply to IPhones.
> I


What plan are you talking about? I had the 6G plan that came out. I did get 1 bill since the change and the ECF wasn't there but expected it on the next. Is that the plan you were talking about? Perhaps I never got billed the ECF as I was exempt? I'll know in a week when my new bill comes out I guess.

I know when removed the plan, I was told I would be charged $100.


----------



## _Outcast_

Andrew Pratt said:


> I just talked to Fido about their plans as I was on the $20 ECP plan + $30 6Gig Data + $15 iPhone Value Pack + SAF + $5 Extended Network + Tax which was $88 a month. They claim they don't have the $30 data value plan like Rogers but after looking at what they now offer the $60 iPhone plan basically gave me the same as what I had but less data and a much lower price as SAF and extended network are now included for free. I asked about the $100 fee for canceling data and was told it no longer applies to Fido.


 Apparently Fido will allow you to "port" your account over to Rogers (it's the same company anyway at this point) without charges and cancellation fees or anything. This was posted on HowardForums the other day.

Also, with respect to the new value packs it seems that the $10 a month discount is only for the BB data pack, not the iPhone one. Some reps were adding it to the iPhone one early on but since then a memo has been circulated and people wanting the iPhone VP for $20 are basically out of luck.

I have a Blackberry fortunately so I was able to take advantage of it. Not sure why they won't do the same for the iPhone crowd. That's Rogers for ya....

Here's the HF thread. HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - New Data Value Packs - All Devices as of November 26th!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## okcomputer

kevleviathan said:


> Arg. I them to try to get the full $10..... the woman said that the $10 was for PREVIOUS packs and definitely NOT this one, AND she said my $5 student discount isn't even being applied! Time to call retentions tomorrow....


Lemme know how that goes.

I have My10 as well, but with the 6gb plan and the $15 value pack.

I want to change to the $30 500mb+etc package and still retain my $5 student discount if possible.

Without the discount it's still an $11.30/month savings. But with it it's $16.95, which would make swallowing that $100 ECF cancellation pill easier, if I even had to that is... are you SURE you're not getting charged for it?


----------



## kevleviathan

I'm 100% sure my rep waived my 100ECF, but he was a cool guy - we chatted a bit, he was also a student. I think it may have been a favour so don't count on no ECF, but others have reported no ECF as well.

I had an exam today so I didn't have the energy to call Rogers... I'll give retentions a ring tomorrow. I have some additional leverage which may be of use.


----------



## Adrian.

What's this $5 student discount? I am a University student. Can I get that now or was it some previous promotion?


----------



## kevleviathan

If you are on a student plan (I'm on the My5+5 Student plan $25) you get $5 off any value pack $15 or greater.


----------



## kevleviathan

Speaking of retentions... what is their direct number? I've found a few on teh interwebs...

1-888-936-7283
1-866-897-3008

??

Or do I just call and tell the robot lady "cancel my account"?


----------



## Adrian.

kevleviathan said:


> Speaking of retentions... what is their direct number? I've found a few on teh interwebs...
> 
> 1-888-936-7283
> 1-866-897-3008
> 
> ??
> 
> Or do I just call and tell the robot lady "cancel my account"?


I've never had a robot lady. Always a real person...


----------



## kevleviathan

1-888-ROGERS1 the first thing that comes up is a robot lady "Who would you like to speak with today? Same something like talk to a representative, cancel my account.,.." blah blah blah.


----------



## TrevX

I called and asked about the plan and they told me it only applied to Blackberrys and not iPhones. Did the reps you guys talk to KNOW you had an iPhone, or did the rep I spoke to just not know what they were talking about?


----------



## kevleviathan

They dont know what they're talking about - there's a blackberry AND an iPhone version. The BBery one comes with MMS, the iPhone one comes with visual voicemail.

EDIT: well I'm on hold with retentions... I've got this poor guy confused


----------



## Adrian.

kevleviathan said:


> They dont know what they're talking about - there's a blackberry AND an iPhone version. The BBery one comes with MMS, the iPhone one comes with visual voicemail.
> 
> EDIT: well I'm on hold with retentions... I've got this poor guy confused


The lady told me that there the blackberry plan comes with unlimited email and the iPhone comes with 500 mb of data. The former cannot be applied to an iPhone because the email system does not work for iPhone and the $10 credit only works on the blackberry package.

Still $30 bucks is an excellent deal if you consider what you are getting. That package without data costs $15 so you are getting 500 mb of data for $15 which I think is a pretty good deal!


----------



## kevleviathan

OK so here's the scoop:

The guy from retentions says that the $5 off value pack was only a 3 month deal and expired at the end of November. Why was I not aware of this? I thought it was permanent.

I inquired as to why numerous people are getting the same data pack for $20 after a $10 permanent credit, and he didn't have a good answer - he said I'm not eligible for any $10 credit and if he gives it to me somebody in "finances" dep't will just take it off.

So that was a very unsuccessful call....


----------



## doubles87

"finances" office, haha good one. What a guy. He probably shudda said billing dept. What a good.


----------



## Adrian.

kevleviathan said:


> OK so here's the scoop:
> 
> The guy from retentions says that the $5 off value pack was only a 3 month deal and expired at the end of November. Why was I not aware of this? I thought it was permanent.
> 
> I inquired as to why numerous people are getting the same data pack for $20 after a $10 permanent credit, and he didn't have a good answer - he said I'm not eligible for any $10 credit and if he gives it to me somebody in "finances" dep't will just take it off.
> 
> So that was a very unsuccessful call....


I even busted out "I will switch to Telus if this is the service I should expect" and they said " I am sorry sir but my hands are tied - I cannot give you any credits."


Hmmmmmm, indeed.


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## kevleviathan

what the hell? Why does Rogers hate me.

EDIT: when did you call in?
EDIT2: I think for the first day or two this was offered, the reps were giving out $10 credits when they weren't supposed to. When I called in a couple days ago, the rep said there was a specific note saying this value pack was not eligible for the $10 discount.


----------



## Elric

What exactly are you guys trying to get?
My plan is the $75 iphone plan (that I get for $60) plus $15 VVM thingy. I get the 2GB of data included in the package...
Would I benefit from what you guys are trying to set up?


----------



## kevleviathan

Depends on your definition of "benefit". We are sacrificing data (for a 500MB data plan) to save money.

Currently my plan is:

$25 Student My10
+ $30 iPhone Data Value Pack (500MB data + VVM + CID + SMS)
+SAF $7
=$62 + tax

Some people seem to be getting the $30 data pack for $20 so that would be....

$25 Student My10
+$20 Data Value Pack
+$7 SAF
=$52 + tax 

Which is a great deal.... I mean $62 + tax is already a lot better than I was paying but it would be nice to get it down to $52....


----------



## _Outcast_

Here is the original posting from HowardForums dated November 26th....

__________________
Hey All,
Over the last couple days, including today, Rogers has launched new Data Value Packs.

The first one was mentioned in another thread. 

$20
10000SMS, 10000MMS, CID, EVM, Who-Called, and Unlimited BIS Email / IM only.

As of today the following is available for all devices:

$30
10000SMS, 10000MMS, CID, EVM, Who-Called, and 500MB (BIS, WM, or iPhone)

3 Year Agreement is required!

All data overage protection applies! As well, both plans can be used for data hardware rebate pricing. 33.3% discount applies to additional Wireless Essentials. Data (500mb) is valued at $25, so maximum overage is $75.

__________________

With a BB you can get either the unlimited email plan OR the 500 MB data package. Also, if you're using a BB they will apply a $10 a month credit for the duration of the 36 month term. Officially, there is no equivalent $10 credit for iPhone users on the same plan. Why? Ask Rogers. 

Yes, some reps are giving the discount but they are evidently not supposed to do it and it may disappear from your account at a later date.

Personally, I don't see why they won't offer it to iPhone users as well. Data is data. Maybe they figure iPhone users tend to use more data than BB customers. Wouldn't surprise me if that was their attitude.

Jerry


----------



## Adrian.

I phoned in 4 times in one day, 3 times to customer service and once to retentions and nobody could do anything for me... 

SpiffyChristian, is there some sort of code or anything for the credit that you could pass along? 

I am very aggravated by this!


----------



## _Outcast_

Here are the plan codes for the new value packs. You have to commit to athree year term to get one of these value packs.

vp30bb3y - the unlimited email/im package thats $30 with -$10 

vp30bb500 - 500mb blackberry package that is $30 -$10 

vp30wm500 - 500mb windowsmobile/smartphone package. Also $30 

Jerry


----------



## Adrian.

Thanks a lot!
Phone them tomorrow!


----------



## Sniper4u

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> What plan are you talking about? I had the 6G plan that came out. I did get 1 bill since the change and the ECF wasn't there but expected it on the next. Is that the plan you were talking about? Perhaps I never got billed the ECF as I was exempt? I'll know in a week when my new bill comes out I guess.
> 
> I know when removed the plan, I was told I would be charged $100.


Which every data plan you signed up for when you bought the 3G IPhone.
I got mine on day one and the pamphlet the same day.
This is from Fido. 
If you need me too send you a copy let me know.
I can scan it to my pc and send to you.


----------



## Adrian.

I busted out the code numbers and everything and I didn't get anything!!!!!!!


----------



## Sniper4u

Adrian. said:


> I busted out the code numbers and everything and I didn't get anything!!!!!!!


Looks like your only choice is turning out to be to leave them.
I might do the same thing. I hate Rogers/Fido customer service.
My grip now is starting to extend to Apple though.
No answer on A2DP, Push, Copy Paste.
The more I look at the BB Storm the more I'm looking at leaving.
I'm tired of this we can't say anything. I want some answers.


----------



## Adrian.

The lady told me that it is completely out of her control. She said she would get in trouble if she did because there is a note on her computer that says that credit is only for the BB plan which replaced the 500mb with unlimited email.

I am not going to leave them. I love my iPhone, it connects perfectly with my Mac. Also, I just signed a 3 year contract and paid $400 bucks for my phone. If I could use my phone Telus or Bell I might think about it but I cannot.


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## Adrian.

I have one month free. So I suppose I get a $10 discount for 3 months anyways....


----------



## _Outcast_

Adrian. said:


> I have one month free. So I suppose I get a $10 discount for 3 months anyways....


That's weird though. Some people get the discount and others don't. Officially though there is no monthly $10 discount on the data plan unless it is the BB data plan. The fact that some reps are giving it only serves to confuse the situation further. You may find that Rogers may audit those accounts that were given the $10 credit for WM devices and the iPhone and decide to not honour them. Not saying this will happen but it is a possibility.

As an aside I just got them to add the 1000 LD minutes for $5 to my account so at this point I'm totally satisfied with Rogers and my current plan. 

Jerry


----------



## Adrian.

1000 long distance minutes for $5? Please explain.


----------



## _Outcast_

Adrian. said:


> 1000 long distance minutes for $5? Please explain.


What's to explain? 

Seriously though, I see all kinds of people posting at HF that they were offered this. Called in and the front line CSR told me that with my new plan there is no LD and that each LD minute would be 35 cents. That sucks. She then said she could only offer me one of the canned LD Saver packs which are not all that great. I mentioned the 1000 for $5 and she said she couldn't offer that but that retentions could, would I like to speak to them? You're damn skippy I would! Spoke to a totally helpful woman named Allison who was great. She said that I had a "loyalty designator" or some such on my account since I've been a customer for a few years. I also think that paying them $113 a month for the last two years helped too. Haha.

Anyway, she said that since my account was so flagged that she could offer me the 100 LD minutes for $5 a month. Sold! She even told me to enjoy my new Blackberry Bold. Told her I already was.

Not sure how long you're been a customer but if you've been around for any length of time you should be ok for this. Just don't badger the CSR for it, they cannot add it to your account, only a retentions rep can.

Jerry


----------



## Adrian.

_Outcast_ said:


> What's to explain?
> 
> Seriously though, I see all kinds of people posting at HF that they were offered this. Called in and the front line CSR told me that with my new plan there is no LD and that each LD minute would be 35 cents. That sucks. She then said she could only offer me one of the canned LD Saver packs which are not all that great. I mentioned the 1000 for $5 and she said she couldn't offer that but that retentions could, would I like to speak to them? You're damn skippy I would! Spoke to a totally helpful woman named Allison who was great. She said that I had a "loyalty designator" or some such on my account since I've been a customer for a few years. I also think that paying them $113 a month for the last two years helped too. Haha.
> 
> Anyway, she said that since my account was so flagged that she could offer me the 100 LD minutes for $5 a month. Sold! She even told me to enjoy my new Blackberry Bold. Told her I already was.
> 
> Not sure how long you're been a customer but if you've been around for any length of time you should be ok for this. Just don't badger the CSR for it, they cannot add it to your account, only a retentions rep can.
> 
> Jerry


I see. I have not been with Rogers for very long. I used to have a pay as you go for my personal and I have a corporate blackberry. I doubt they would give that to me. Meh, I just use my company's money for long distance anyway. 

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## okcomputer

I just added the 500mb+VVM+CID+10,000txt $30 plan to my account.

- My $5 student discount still applies
- $100 ECF is not charged b/c I still have a data plan
- The $10 discount is only for Blackberry users (I call bull****!)
- This is a great plan and will save me $16.95 per month
- I rarely go over 100mb/month
- He asked me if I ever came close to 6gb because everyone he talks to doesn't


I also called about the missed calls issue. They sent me to tech support, where I had to reset network settings, reboot, etc. Then he removed and re-added voicemail and a few other things. Call came through, but who knows if it'll fix the issue - I'm betting no.

But then I transferred back to a CSR and asked for a credit:

CSR: "We do not compensate for missed calls." 
Me: "This is a known network issue..."
CSR: "Yes, it's a network issue, but we cannot give you a credit."

Then she put me on hold.

CRS: "This will be a one time thing, but we will credit your account for the past month's service. That is all I can do."
Me: "Sounds good."


----------



## kevleviathan

So you're getting it for $25 due to your $5 student discount? Is the $5 student discount a permanent thing or a temporary thing? I spoke to a retentions rep who said it was only a 3 month promotional thing and then it expired...


----------



## okcomputer

kevleviathan said:


> So you're getting it for $25 due to your $5 student discount? Is the $5 student discount a permanent thing or a temporary thing? I spoke to a retentions rep who said it was only a 3 month promotional thing and then it expired...


Technically, yes. I'm charged $30 for it, but then in credit there is a $5 credit.

He had to put me on hold to check, but he said it was eligible. It WAS a 3-month promo, but it should still apply to your account as long as you have a value pack.

It is listed differently though. the $5 discount is being moved on the 12th, and a new Monthly Plan Credit is being applied from then on:

*My Current Price Plan*
Student Plan 25 - $25.00


6PM Early Eve. Calling Option
100 Outgoing Wkday Minutes
500 Incoming Minutes
1000 Eve/Weekend Minutes
 
*Additional Services*

Call Forward/Trans.Pay Per Use
MY5 + 5 Add'l Numbers Bonus
10000 Sent/Unl.Received Txt
iPhone Data Access 500 MB
Visual Voicemail
 
*Additional Charges***

System Access Fee - $6.95 - Monthly - What is this?
Nova Scotia Gov't 911 Fee - $0.43 - Monthly
911 Emergency Svc Access Fee - $0.50 - Monthly
6PM Early Eve. Calling Option - $7.00 - Monthly
 
*Discount(s)*

One- time data usage credit - To be removed on 08/12/2008

6 pm Eve Student Discount - To be removed on 18/10/2011

Monthly Plan Credit 3 Yr - To be removed on *07/12/2011*
33.3% Disc VMail to Text - To be removed on 08/12/2008
Value Pack $5 off - To be removed on *08/12/2008*
33.3% Value Pack Add-on Disc. - To be removed on 08/12/2008


----------



## kevleviathan

So that Month Plan Credit is the $5 discount every month once the value pack thing expires.. interesting..

I went on to their website to check mine and it says "You currently do not have any accounts registered to your online profile." Lies!


----------



## Adrian.

My lady told me that I get the first month $30 charge free. After that I obviously pay. Anyone else get that?


----------



## okcomputer

Adrian. said:


> My lady told me that I get the first month $30 charge free. After that I obviously pay. Anyone else get that?


That happened when I changed my rate plan.. it could happen, but it doesn't really make any sense, because you could technically change your value pack and such each month and continually get a free month... haha.

My guy didn't mention that, I was just happy to get the $5 student discount and not pay the $100 ECF, AND get a free month because of network issues.


----------



## Delroy666

okcomputer said:


> I just added the 500mb+VVM+CID+10,000txt $30 plan to my account.


I'm glad I stumbled across this thread. I just switched from the $30/6GB data plan to the $30 500MB/VVM/CID/10000txt bundle. I rarely use more than a few hundred MB a month, and now I can use all the features of the phone as intended (VVM, CID) for no extra cost per month.

I just had to call back to have Rogers disable the annoying "WhoCalled" feature, since I rarely turn my phone off.


----------



## Adrian.

Delroy666 said:


> I'm glad I stumbled across this thread. I just switched from the $30/6GB data plan to the $30 500MB/VVM/CID/10000txt bundle. I rarely use more than a few hundred MB a month, and now I can use all the features of the phone as intended (VVM, CID) for no extra cost per month.
> 
> I just had to call back to have Rogers disable the annoying "WhoCalled" feature, since I rarely turn my phone off.


Tis a fantastic deal if you ask me


----------



## Phat Bastard

I just came across this thread and it looks like there's some significant savings that can be had by changing to one of these plans. But I'm confused: do any of these plans (i.e. the $30 500MB/VVM/CID/10000txt bundle) include My5? How many voice minutes are included?

A few days ago I switched from a $30 6 GB data + $35 My5 + $15 iPhone value pack combination to the $60 iPhone voice+500 MB data plan. The new plan includes all my original functionality (except for call display, which I negotiated for $2), and I wasn't using anywhere close to the 6 GB. I was pretty proud of myself for saving $20 a month. And now I came across this thread--could I save even more?? But as I said before, I'm confused about these almost too good to be true plans--do they have My5? And how many voice minutes outside of any My5?

I apologize if I just missed this info somewhere in this thread! I would appreciate any help you all can offer!


----------



## Adrian.

The $30 is a smart phone value pack, so it doesn't include any voice minutes. I added it to my $17.50 EPP and I have the best smart phone package ever! 

For $60/ month after all is said and done I get:

200 minutes
unlimited evenings and weekends starting at 6PM
Call Display
Visual Voice Mail (may seem useless until you try it -must have)
WhoCalled (sort of stupid unless you turn your phone off a lot)
500 MB
10,000 txts 

I just use a long distance calling card and phone as much as I want after 6PM


----------



## Phat Bastard

Great, thanks for the clarification. Now I fully understand.

The biggest difference between my setup and yours is the fact that I have My5. This is pretty important and is a deal breaker. 

My5 is available for $10 extra on any plan, so I could get your setup and then add this. But then savings end up being only $5 a month. I thought the savings could be more so I think I'll stick with my setup.


----------

